# Darksiders - The Wrath of War



## topgear (Oct 14, 2010)

Official DarkSiders thread - post in.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 14, 2010)

Developed By Vigil Games, Published by THQ... Darksiders Follows the adventures of  'War'. One of the Four Horsemen of Apocalypse. The game is a Third Person Perspective Action adventure game. Which has plenty of Hack 'n Slash, exploration and puzzle solving to do. Which not only lets you to play in post apocalyptic setting but also during the actual apocalypse itself.

The game was released on Xbox 360, PS3 initially. And on PC eventually. The PC version has a great significance as it is hard to find a worth-while Hack 'n slash game on the platform.

As of myself, I completed the game in Medium difficulty and spent nearly 20 hours exploring the game. And am thinking about playing it again in Apocalyptic(Hard) mode.

The thread is solely dedicated to the game discussion. No matter what the platform is.  

Official Website - Darksiders "Your Last Days"

*Requirements:*

Minimum System Requirements:

Connectivity : Online Steam account
Sound : 100% DirectX 9.0C compliant sound card or equivalent onboard sound
DirectX : DirectX 9.0c
Hard Drive Space : 12GB
Operating System : Windows XP SP3, Vista SP1, Windows 7
Processor: AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3800+ 2.4Ghz or better, Intel Pentium 4 530 3.0Ghz Processor or better
RAM : 1GB XP, 2GB Vista / Windows 7
Video Card : NVIDIA (GeForce 8800/GeForce GT220) 256MB graphics card or better, ATI Radeon X1900 256MB graphics card or better ( must support pixel shader 3 )

Recommanded System Requirements:

Connectivity : Online Steam account
Sound : 100% DirectX 9.0C compliant sound card or equivalent onboard sound
DirectX : DirectX 9.0c
Hard Drive Space : 12GB
Operating System : Windows XP SP3, Vista SP1, Windows 7
Processor : AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ Dual Core 2.60Ghz, Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 Dual Core 2.13Ghz
RAM : 2GB XP, 3GB Vista / Windows 7
Video Card : NVIDIA (GeForce GTS 240) 256MB graphics card or better, ATI Radeon HD3870 256MB graphics card or better ( must support pixel shader 3 )


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 15, 2010)

^ are you using any weapon mods?


----------



## Who (Oct 15, 2010)

Any tips on beating Tiamat without life essence on med difficulty ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*



topgear said:


> this is a great game and there's no issue with camera angles.
> 
> If you have liked games like prototype, BR1,2 then you will love this one as well.
> 
> I personally think it's the best hack and slash game I've ever played.



hmmm...seen the gameplay video...it is not as fast as DMC4,Bayonetta,Ninja Gaiden


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 15, 2010)

To be honest, Tiamat is pretty easy. You have to just use the Evade button(RB) and should be quick at picking the sticky bombs and lighting them. 

When it is rushing at you.. Don't jump the other side. Evade to your left or right. I was jumping in order to avoid the dash. But most of the times ended up taking damage.

After restarting 2-3 times... I managed to kill it by taking minimal damage. I lost 3 slots of life, IIRC.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*

played dark siders for an hour...not really impressed, so im gonna postpone this one for sometime, until then..DMC4!!


----------



## abhidev (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*



KaranTh85 said:


> hmmm...seen the gameplay video...it is not as fast as DMC4,Bayonetta,Ninja Gaiden



i saw the gameplay but wasn't too impressed with it as i was with Castlevania. Hope Castlevania comes for pc too.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*

Don't even compare this game to DMC, Ninja gaiden. Those games' combat system is time tested, deep. Take God of war for example.. It's combat system is not even close to DMC, Ninja gaiden. But still, overall game is lot more better than those two.

Its Darksiders.. Not DMC. Its uniqueness lies in setting, abilities, etc. There are various weapons, mods to weapons, abilities, Level Ups, etc. Which are not present in DMC or Ninja Gaiden.


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ are you using any weapon mods?



I'm using stoneskin ( armor mod ), and some kind of soul mod for the sword and one damage mod for the scythe and upgraded some sort of skill of that throwing blade.


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2010)

only fight with tiama left to complete the Twilight cathedral part.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2010)

is this game heavy on keyboard just like DMC series?


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2010)

^^ The game is heavy on mouse rather than keyboard.

The only keyboard button you will press heavily are spacebar and alt.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 19, 2010)

I will recommend playing with controller. I first tried with keyborad and mouse and later with controller. Believe me... The game is best enjoyed with a controller. Button mashing is so much fun when playing with a controller. Where as with keyboard.. button mashing is pain in somewhere.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2010)

^^ok...
i remember that i ruined some of my k/b keys -I,O,P,J,K,L while playing DMC3 SE
and my left hand was cursing me


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 19, 2010)

On Twilight Cathedral now. This game is challenging in Apocalyptic mode.


----------



## hdknitro (Nov 7, 2010)

dissappointed to see the gameplay vedios


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 8, 2010)

come on.. it is very good.


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2010)

yep, you have to play it to believe it.


----------



## chavo (Nov 8, 2010)

only 1 word 
Darksiders = God Of War


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 8, 2010)

Well.. is it a bad thing? It took the gameplay concepts from God of war, portal, DMC. And implemented those perfectly.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 8, 2010)

darksiders is really, really good...it may have borrowed elements from different games but they are very well implemented..you'll have nothing to complain about once you start playing...if the graphics were better, this game would have been amazing...


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2010)

Played this game and didn't like it much.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 8, 2010)

Well, initial levels are a bit slow phased. But after first hour, the games picks up and never slows down.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 8, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Well, initial levels are a bit slow phased. But after first hour, the games picks up and never slows down.



exactly....



chavo said:


> only 1 word
> Darksiders = God Of War



but thats 4 words....


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 19, 2011)

Seems I'm a bit late to post her. Started playing this game few days ago. A bit amateurish grafix, means its not glossy like other few games.

But action is gr8. I love sword related games, it tops when its a hack n slash.

Now on mission to kill tiama. Just got the blade (just bole to just    )


----------



## gameranand (Mar 19, 2011)

Well I also played this game and really enjoyed it but didn't completed. Damn ME. But this game has a kind of unique appeal which less games have. Its not that hard on my controller as DMC4 was so I can say that this game is less button mashing game than DMC but damn its a great game.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 6, 2011)

I need help here guys.

I can't access youtube so can't view exact solution.

I'm in "The Hollows" part. In a room with three platforms. Each has its own control by which te platform goes up or down.

I managed to bring the block till platform2 but from here I'm not able to take it till platform 3. Neither I could found a way to climb platform 3 so that I can bring it down. 

Help.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 6, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> I need help here guys.
> 
> I can't access youtube so can't view exact solution.
> 
> ...



look a around , u bringing the 1st hollow ?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 6, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> look a around , u bringing the 1st hollow ?



First hollow?

Are bhai, I was looking around and roaming like a fanatic in that room last night.

How to get on the third platform?

FYI, I've just got the "Tremor Gauntlet".


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 6, 2011)

I still remember being stuck in that room forever. Go with trail and error. It is your best buddy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

@rhitwick: R u stucked bcoz of glitch or u dnt knw the solution???


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 6, 2011)

rhitwick
can u post some screen shot , then I know exactly where u  r ?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 6, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @rhitwick: R u stucked bcoz of glitch or u dnt knw the solution???



I don't know the solution. I don't have access to youtube, so can't even confirm if I've encountered a glitch.

b/w if anyone of you solved this stage, just post how you did it, would try that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

^^if u cant access youtube..then gamefaq is the best bet or else other users here who cud help u on this


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 6, 2011)

FYI (read it in bold and big fonts) : I'm in office now and don't have internet connection at home.

@damngoodman, 
mahalo says this,


> Follow the linear path through the flooded tunnels to another room. Climb up the stairs in the lower-left corner and shove the generator onto the floor.
> Push the generator onto the lift with the crank. Turn the crank to raise the lift, then move the generator into a position so that there is no guard rail between the generator and the next lift ahead. Grab the generator with B, then hold Y with the Tremor Gloves equiped to punch it and send it flying into the next lift.
> Jump to the next lift and make sure it is raised by using the crank. Jump to the lift after that and lower it by turning its crank. Punch the generator onto this third lift as before.
> With the generator on the third lift, raise the lift using the crank and push the generator over so that you can climb up the ledge and head to the next area.
> Watch out for the Griever's claw piercing from the ceiling as you continue. Kill all in your way; you should see some new enemies, "Flamecallers", that are basically Minion's that can spit fire.



As per the site I'm in 4 The Griever>4.4 The Hollows

And I could not understand what the solution says. I was doing that only last night.


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2011)

@rhitwick
how is the game ?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 6, 2011)

Rhitwick > I get it , u need to carefully use the tremor gloves to punch the shafts and 3rd one u have to jump fast as u done with the crank


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 6, 2011)

Faun said:


> @rhitwick
> how is the game ?



The game is good. 
Its a hack an slash game and there are very few of 'em. I love this genre. Grafix is not as breathtaking as Crysis or Bioshock or Batman but good enough to see the world in full glory.

Try it. 

@damngoodman, hmmm, so u say I can jump to platform3 from paltform2. Does it require any trick or I've to have more patience and jump properly.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ immediately after u push that do that wing jump - i mean double jump !!

Come on !! still many roads to cover y u hanging here itself !!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 7, 2011)

Solved it. Actually the third platform is a bit higher than the second, so however way I push the block, it would always fall on floor.

Finished Griever's boss battle.

Now on "Dry Roads".


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 12, 2011)

Darksiders according to me,

Devil May Cry: Biiig sword.
Dune (anyone remember?): Big worm
Blood Omen2: Killing spiders. I so much hated spider killing in Blood Omen, comparing to that Darksiders is easy.
Prince of Persia/Batman: Glide/Grapple


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 12, 2011)

I haven't played this one yet. Hows it? Should i try it?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 13, 2011)

Try. Its fun. And if u r into Hack n Slash genre, u'll enjoy it for sure.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 13, 2011)

I am not that into hack n slash but i don't shy away from any genre. I am gonna get it.
where's the cheapest i can get it?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

.=Pyro=. said:
			
		

> I am not that into hack n slash but i don't shy away from any genre. I am gonna get it.
> where's the cheapest i can get it?


Here mostly games are cheaper than other sources.
Flipkart


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2011)

I saw the gameplay video, it looks awesome. Must play for me


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> I saw the gameplay video, it looks awesome. Must play for me


Oh boy you watched it now. Well this is a good game but a kinda medium in pace compared to DMC 4 to be precise. I played it upto I guess half then left it will try again when I'll get time. You'll only like this game if you are fan of hack n slash game or you'll dump it soon enough.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 14, 2011)

Posting some screenshots, 

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5310/5619168093_8db6fedb7b_z.jpg
Portal eh?!!!

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5310/5619167535_0b0b9ce3b9_z.jpg
Getting "Portal" power (they named it Voidwalker)

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5267/5619756186_bd78368f1a_z.jpg
7 lifes!!! Try it....

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5225/5619166627_67af28eede_z.jpg
A view in "Serpent Hole"


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 15, 2011)

Faun said:


> I saw the gameplay video, it looks awesome. Must play for me



the story is pretty good too...that is if you're interested in ancient prophecies & mythology..


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2011)

^^I'll wait for the steam sale. Not gonna buy games from elsewhere.

And yeah mythology is totally cool for me.


----------



## healerneil (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah..game retails for around Rs.699 on steam when I bought it...had to download an additional 300 MB for updating it fully..but just one word..after DMC 4, this is the BEST gory hack n slash i have played...intriguing story...and game play really picks up after the first few levels..
Just one word...use a game pad (preferable XBOX 360)..the vibration effect when the giants come rushing is absolutely awesome  
Must play IMO!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2011)

healerneil said:
			
		

> after DMC 4, this is the BEST gory hack n slash i have played...intriguing story...and game play really picks up after the first few levels..
> Just one word...use a game pad (preferable XBOX 360)..the vibration effect when the giants come rushing is absolutely awesome


Yup thats right. But I liked DMC4 more fun that this with my controller especially with Nero's Ass kicking powers. I have Xbox controller and it feels like you hands are shaking because of the fear of the boss of course that doesn't happen to mind. In mind you say come to daddy you jackass I m gonna show you how to respect your mommy.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 29, 2011)

@topgear, would u add a poll here, asking toughest bossfight.

Jailer
Tiamat
Griever
Stygian
Silitha
Straga
Abaddon


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 29, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> @topgear, would u add a poll here, asking toughest bossfight.
> 
> Jailer
> Tiamat
> ...



for me it was Silitha...i had to try multiple times to defeat her....& i was really disappointed with the way the destroyer moved around like a dog...he was way too easy to defeat..


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 29, 2011)

For me, it was Tiamat. Oh, she troubled me me so much I can't say. After lots of trail I could beat her.

Easiest I would say Straga then Griever.


----------



## DarkDante (Apr 29, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> the story is pretty good too...that is if you're interested in ancient prophecies & mythology..



Yes,the story is really good if you are into the Prophecy, and Apocalypse kinda stuff


----------



## masterkd (May 16, 2011)

help me..stuck with silitha..doing the grapple and attack for ages but nothing's happening!!


----------



## rhitwick (May 16, 2011)

^ it has two stages.
Grapple+attack, after couple of attacks it would go to ceiling and some temoporary grapple points would be created around her.
Grapple any of 'em and attack.


----------



## masterkd (May 16, 2011)

got it..apparently the flipsaw attack was not working..was easy with aerial combo!!


----------



## masterkd (May 20, 2011)

just finished the game..ending is superb..really interested in the next installment!!


----------



## rhitwick (May 21, 2011)

Finished the game today.

Final boss fight is lame. Come one The Jailor gave me more trouble than this!!!

A really satisfying hack/slash game. Sequel awaited.


----------



## DarkDante (May 21, 2011)

One question-
Why is War such a tingu?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

Installed this game yesterday...

Gameplay is excellent with some finishing moves also the camera angle is good...
graphics is not so impressive as it was in MT Framework games (DMC4,RE5)

Q:Are there limited combos in this game?


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2011)

Still downloading this game, @6.7GB now


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2011)

Finally started today


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 13, 2011)

Faun said:


> Finally started today



yay !!


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2011)

^^any tips for this game ?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 13, 2011)

^Hang on...Initial gameplay may seem n00bish but surprises are waiting later...


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2011)

^^ I am new to this genre. Lets assume that I never tapping the keys, using xbox 360 controller.

Controls seems a bit awkward, may take time to get adjusted to it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^ I am new to this genre. Lets assume that I never tapping the keys, using xbox 360 controller.



so u never played Hack&Slash


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2011)

LOL this game is quite forgiving but DMC4's button-mashing is like hell. Sometimes I used to keep the controller on the table to hammer the buttons more quickly. 
@ *Faun*
You really should play DMC4.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2011)

^did u get all combo's of nero & dante in DMC4?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 14, 2011)

DMC 4 being played as a button masher? WOW! 

@Faun: The initial part of the game is a bit weak. It picks up, once you explore more areas and unlock upgrades and new weapons. Back tracking in this game is a b*tch, but you'll have to deal with it. Keep collecting as many souls as you can. Also, take some time to familiarize yourself with the locations on the map, as you might need to re-visit them. The puzzles would be really challenging at times, so pay attention the surroundings and see how you can use that, and your abilities to your advantage. Last but not least, have fun.


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2011)

Current task is to defeat Tiamat.

Before that I have to free the gate from curse. Shadow breaker challenge or something where you have to kill certain number under time limit. I lost it.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^did u get all combo's of nero & dante in DMC4?


I guess yes. Don't remember correctly as played it long time ago.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2011)

are there any secrets/hidden things which we can miss???


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes there are trophies...which u could really miss...

Like this special Abyssal armor... u really need to look for it to find all pieces of it.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> are there any secrets/hidden things which we can miss???


A lot of things as a matter of fact. Many gold and blue orbs, many side mission and all that and yes that armor.


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2011)

Met the Trauma
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6191/6041535463_dd9185bdca_z.jpg

Tips to defeat this ************ ?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 14, 2011)

Faun said:


> Met the Trauma. Tips to defeat this ************ ?



dodge & attack, dash away (forgot the control for that) when he strikes & strike him repeatedly..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 14, 2011)

Faun said:


> Met the Trauma
> Tips to defeat this ************ ?


Study his attack patterns. He will mostly attack you with his claw swipes, which can really take a chunk of your health. Dash away when he attempts that, but maintain sufficient distance to get back and attack him. Rinse and repeat, until you get the visual cue on top of his head to deliver the final blow.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2011)

Most the boss fights in Darksiders can be won by just dying few times. U get a pattern of their attack strategy.


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2011)

Defeated Trauma. It was easy.

Tiamat killed my birdie :/ Gotta start from here now.

Btw I have bought scythe. Is it effective against any particular enemies ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 15, 2011)

> Btw I have bought scythe. Is it effective against any particular enemies ?


Not really, but the Reaper Blade upgrade is a must for this weapon.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 15, 2011)

Scythe sometimes come handy when u are surrounded by lots of weak enemies. There is a movie where the scythe moves around you for a few seconds hitting everything its line. 

I used it some times. But its just looks scary does very poor job. 

Just fyi... u could kill those crows anytime for some life


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2011)

Must say the powers are pretty cool 
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6069/6042209283_8fce7d5ebc_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6070/6042757550_7c7bd8a346_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6067/6042216733_3a1c8cce9f_z.jpg



rhitwick said:


> Scythe sometimes come handy when u are surrounded by lots of weak enemies. There is a movie where the scythe moves around you for a few seconds hitting everything its line.
> 
> I used it some times. But its just looks scary does very poor job.


Yep, just used the scythe 360 sweep. Pretty useful.



rhitwick said:


> Just fyi... u could kill those crows anytime for some life


Thanks for telling.

Found Tiamat.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 15, 2011)

defeated Trauma easily...
just use dash...


but now stuck in twilight cathedral..there a demon holding the half statue with his tongue
dont know where to go....???


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2011)

^^You will have to throw a sticky bomb to it and then esplode. But before that you will have to solve a couple more puzzles for about 30-40 minutes.

Already past the Jailor. Here you will encounter a elite pearl armored foe and toxin puking thing too. 

Facing Tiamat now.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 16, 2011)

Of all the bosses Tiamat troubled me most. Took three days to beat it :O


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2011)

The Jailer
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6208/6046839642_6bfd0f77d4_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6199/6046292247_3b2cfea058_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6087/6046844292_cb86a7aa25_z.jpg

What is this thing ?
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6198/6046850788_190a7a0cda_z.jpg


Tiamat
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6081/6046853314_6f881ffdd2_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6079/6046855268_bd6e0120c6_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6194/6046307435_fdebfae1ac_z.jpg


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 16, 2011)

i am still stuck at Tiamat
its really tough aiming and firing your blade while running


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2011)

Tiamat, done in first try today

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6193/6049623869_63823dcac8_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6188/6049626589_c6edccf361_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6070/6050181536_2a09f92b37_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6201/6049632749_e613718c9e_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6200/6050188120_a2b44fe34f_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6073/6050191422_361b1fa376_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6067/6049640475_7b1a47c2ff_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6191/6049641307_67f63f26cd_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6199/6049643707_8c73e18358_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6198/6050197156_a150b33fe9_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6194/6050199032_8792b7cf2a_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6191/6050199838_e052a286cd_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6081/6050201600_4f35568ee6_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6181/6049651331_a6dc66391b_z.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok..got the cross blade....but its difficult to hit when multiple enemies are close...
will stick to scythe for that..

this game is short in total duration...


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2011)

Defeated Griever, got Mercy from Ulthane


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2011)

^me too..

I thought DMC is different than DS but now it also has gun....& time slowing power like POP....

guauntlet is effective but is short range weapon...


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2011)

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6084/6083590705_6df568bd92_z.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2011)

^the ashlands stage with the big worm...looks soo cool...

Fracture Cannon is fun to play with

& Ruin & War combination is good


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2011)

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6068/6086889998_0b7d56b1e3_z.jpg

Probably the best game after Prince of Persia Warrior within with loads of mini bosses and gigantic bosses. Enjoying this game so much. Unpredictable at times, portals, guns, crossblade, shadow mask, ruin, grapple and so much more. Everything is so well put. Quite surprised by the puzzles put in the black throne tower. Engaging story and many collectables like Batman Arkham Asylum, re traversing the paths but who cares. Don't regret spending money over this.

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6192/6090030688_8dabcbf7c5_z.jpg
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6080/6089490835_5f7df2feed_z.jpg
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6191/6089495133_dcdaee030a_z.jpg
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6084/6090043306_8c54a8fb53_z.jpg
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6083/6089503069_897432c5c0_z.jpg
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6071/6089506531_989f1207b9_z.jpg
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6184/6089510171_a05df651a9_z.jpg
DarksidersPC_2011_08_27_16_08_36_608 by psygeist, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6199/6089481537_496ff644b5_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6195/6089441301_b496a91b35_z.jpg
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6074/6089446611_66222c08c2_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6072/6089451507_a65afdd9d9_z.jpg
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6204/6089456735_c8cc99854a_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6076/6090006286_f67ea47fc4_z.jpg
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6209/6090010784_3f8c50fa4b_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6089/6090014964_767238aca1_z.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 29, 2011)

Darksiders is good game hands down!

The only complaint I had with it was it fails to give something of its own (Ruin may be the only exception)

All the weapons and accessories are already introduced in some other game.

Portal-Portal
Grapple-Batman
Mask-Prince of Persia
Crossblade-Dark Sector (a very good game, try it)
Time stop-POP

But battles are good and boss figts are satisfying with awesome finisher! A game worth buying.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2011)

^^shadow of colossus has horses and giant boss fights too.
[YOUTUBE]Ao9kIxa__ro[/YOUTUBE]

Shadow war is similar to Silent Hill 3 dark heather, prince of persia and zelda.

There are lot of similarities but this game provides everything neatly.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 29, 2011)

@rhitwick: u missed GUN...like DMC


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 30, 2011)

Gun...I mean every action game has gun. Even Undying had gun for that kinda game.

All other game could sue Darksider (as Apple does for every small trivial similarities it finds in its rival models) for plagiarism.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2011)

Defeated Uriel second time. Now on to abyssal armor lookout. Got the Armageddon blade pieces already


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 31, 2011)

Faun said:


> Defeated Uriel second time. Now on to abyssal armor lookout. Got the Armageddon blade pieces already



I m on Level Eden....& stuck in the area where three beam balance lifts are there....with two skull weights given...

I have got only 2/10 abyssal armor (what does it do???)
also never got a armageddon blade pieces??


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 31, 2011)

I got the sword but managed to get only 9 out of 10 pieces of Abyssal armor.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I m on Level Eden....& stuck in the area where three beam balance lifts are there....with two skull weights given...
> 
> I have got only 2/10 abyssal armor (what does it do???)
> also never got a armageddon blade pieces??


Abyssal armor increases the damage resistance. 

Get all upgrades for stoneskin too.

Armageddon blade is a quest you will get later. 



rhitwick said:


> I got the sword but managed to get only 9 out of 10 pieces of Abyssal armor.



Only last piece is left for me too.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 31, 2011)

there's a piece in the twilight cathedral


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2011)

Already taken, there seems to be a bug as I already had nine pieces and took another but still it remains a t 9 only.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2011)

@Faun: in the above screens..whats the orange 'Y' icon on scythe..coz i haven't got that icon??


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2011)

^^That's only when you play using Controller.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2011)

Faun said:


> Armageddon blade is a quest you will get later.



m on this one now...have to travel on 7 locations to get the pieces


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2011)

Collected everything but not able to get the 10th armor piece, damn bug
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6077/6102988571_812f3c96c0_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6204/6103536998_f32984d26f_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6080/6103538900_ec5158cb4d_z.jpg

Immolation Level 1
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6068/6103542112_d267243333_z.jpg

Stone Skin Level 4
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6074/6103545218_b4df3ef028_z.jpg

Affliction Level 1
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6068/6103001521_434657f356_z.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2011)

@Faun: u have collected almost all..better than mine..but u don't have scythe & gauntlet power bars filled...


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2011)

Finally completed this game....
ending boss was easy

*Total game play time:* 19:14:38


----------



## Faun (Sep 3, 2011)

Mine is like 30+ hours, still not completed


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 7, 2012)

well i seem to have a problem fighting "Destroyer/abaddon" in his "Abaddon" form i NEVER manage to get past the damn QTE (the one where you have to press (X) on the controller)


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 25, 2016)

A remaster of the original Darksiders is in development – report


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2016)

Yeah, I heard that Nordic is remastering it. But I think they should really focus on releasing a sequel which is long overdue.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2016)

Well ****. Why do they have to remaster everything, don't they have something better to do. Like releasing new good games.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 30, 2016)

They probably want to gauge the market's interest in the Darksiders series.

Also to get them interested in a sequel.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

